# Should I clean my Live Rock?



## amyb1654 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi, Can someone tell me if I can clean my Live Rock. It doesn't look very nice anymore. We are getting slimey stuff on the glass and all over everything. I had some Purple spots growing on my rocks. I just need to know if I can just brush them off and start over.


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The purple stuff is probably coralline algae thats a good thing.If your just wantin to clean hair algae,etc just get a bucket of tank water then one piece at a time scrub with a medium stiff bristle brush till clean.


----------



## vincentwade (Nov 16, 2007)

*red slime remover....*

The slimy stuff on the glass? if it's red you have red slime and it will take over your tank!!! You can by the red slime remover at a local fish store and treat this and repeat it 48 hours later. then do a water change in like five days!!!!! be sure to siphon out as much as you can before you treat this!!!


----------

